# [solo][pf]The Evil Eye



## kinem (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm considering starting a solo (one player, plus the DM) game for the new year. I think that format could allow for a faster and more involved game. OTOH it requires that we play well together over a long time.

If I feel that I find a good fit, I'll probably go with it. I won't accept the player right away - I'll see who's interested.

I intend the game to be high on role-playing. That doesn't necessarily mean low on combat 

Rules: Pathfinder SRD (core or APG), 7th level, 1 PC

Scenario: The Evil Eye, a 2nd ed Ravenloft module. 

This is quite an interesting classic module. The PC need not be from or start in Ravenloft; you can be from any game world.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 30, 2010)

What if you get more than one good player for your duet (solo)?

Also kinem if you find time the LPF could use some experienced PF DM's to run some short to medium length adventures. We just got a stock full of new players and need some adventures for them.

Will watch this as I love me some RP.

HM


----------



## kinem (Dec 30, 2010)

I prefer a good roleplayer who can post reliably, about 1/day, and can do it for the long haul.

I'll try to choose the best fit, but if I have to make an arbritrary choice, I will, since I want to try out the solo format.


----------



## kinem (Dec 31, 2010)

Have a happy new year, everyone!


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

Well it seems I have more time than I thought if you are still thinking about this I am up for it.

LVL 7 guessing starting wealth is per Core? What about traits - 2 from the APG?

Stats bought? And if so how many points?

Also will this character be doing everything himself or will there be NPC's to help with certain things?

What's the break down you think of this? What Percent RP? What Percent Combat?

Will think of some concepts as I have time today and give you something to work with tonight. And then will do the crunch.

HM


----------



## kinem (Jan 6, 2011)

OK, HM. This should be good.

What class are you thinking of? As this is a solo game, I'll try to accomodate the needs of the PC to some extent, but some classes would be an easier fit than others. In any case you should be able to deal with a variety of NPCs. A dumb barbarian or a lawful stupid paladin wouldn't fit, but I'm sure I didn't need to tell you that 

I don't want to say much about allies except that it's possible, or say what % RP there will be except that it will be substantial. In part that's because there are some NPCs with complex agendas, and depending on how things play out, you might become enemies, allies, or neither, and that could change.

25 pt buy (PF), 23500 gp, 2 traits, core race. HP is max 1st level, average-rounded-up at other levels.

All material at d20pfsrd.com/ is fair game, including equipment from the Adventurer's Armory.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

What about playing using the gestalt rules?

That would give me two classes to help me along. I was thinking of a couple straight characters but they always came up lacking in certain areas that might be needed going in solo.

So far concept wise I have:

Sherlock Holmes style Inquisitor. He would have a little more force of personality along the mean side. If this went gestalt I would add Barbarian for his angry times.

A professor type Alchemist, who believes what he does is science not magic. He would carry around a kit like Johnny Depps character in Sleepy Hollow and whip things up from it. If he went gestalt I would add rogue for a little sneakiness. 

A poet(Bard) by the name of Jiles Du'Lamir. He is out experiencing the world for inspiration and daydreams often. The gestalt version adds fighter as he has been fighting a lot of duels recently, do to his lack of manners and carousing.

An old school knight he would rather spend all day at mass than fight. A cleric with Nobility and Heroism domains. For gestalt he would take Cavalier I think or Paladin becoming the ultimate holy warrior.

As you can see my standard classes to start all have a way to heal the character but the classes themselves come up short in a lot of other areas (combat mostly).

HM


----------



## kinem (Jan 7, 2011)

No gestalt. Of course no one person can do everything; that's part of the challenge. The PC isn't Superman and even Supes has a weakness. And if one guy is gestalt, than all the enemy NPCs should be too - in D&D (and I explicitly exclude 4e), PCs and NPCs use the same rules for the sake of simulationism.

Of those concepts, I like best either the Bard or the Inquisitor.

Basically you are just saying that you think the party will be too weak for the module at the given level. If the PC proves too weak early on, I'll either let you level up or find an ally.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok np let me see. Looking those over I think I will take the bard. It wouldn't be very much fun playing the bully all the time, and the detect alignment ability might make the game un-fun for you if I knew everyone's alignment and could pick the bad guys from the good right away.

So the bard it is. Can you give me the weekend to do some number crunching as I have so many options to chiuce from. Like deciding how many Favored clss points to use for extra spells known. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok np let me see. Looking those over I think I will take the bard. It wouldn't be very much fun playing the bully all the time, and the detect alignment ability might make the game un-fun for you if I knew everyone's alignment and could pick the bad guys from the good right away.

So the bard it is. Can you give me the weekend to do some number crunching as I have so many options to choose from. Like deciding how many Favored Class points to use for extra spells known. 

HM


----------



## kinem (Jan 7, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> the detect alignment ability might make the game un-fun for you if I knew everyone's alignment and could pick the bad guys from the good right away.




I see you don't have much experience with Ravenloft ... excellent 



> So the bard it is. Can you give me the weekend to do some number crunching




Sure


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

No experience mechanics wise. But know the basics about the whole Other powers bring evil into the realm or what not.

Thanks will have some numbers Sun/Mon and then you can help with the background.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 9, 2011)

Was working on stats and hit a snag in the HP department. Now I know a bard is no powerhouse in this department, but was wondering if for something like this we shouldn't up the HP/LVL after first a bit.

AS it is HP are at 32 before and increases, and there would need to be some as a lucky blow(crit), or a 8d6 fireball (average around 24 damage) would both have him one blow from dead.

Was thinking of max which would be 56 before any CON bonus. This would free me up a feat (Toughness) and make for staying power in a one-on-one fight.

But if that is to much what about 3/4 HP per LVL (6 in this case) That would be 44 before bonuses and make for a good character.

Nearly done with skills (pretty much ranks in everything) and feats(agile maneuvers, weapon finesse, combat expertise, improve disarm, toughness - hope to free up).

  looking at the hardest part now spells. 

HM


----------



## kinem (Jan 9, 2011)

With no Con or other bonuses, HP for a 7th level bard would be 8 + 5*6 = 38.

You aren't replacing a regular 7th level party, remember; more like a 5th level (2nd ed) party. Edition changes may affect the toughness of some encounters / monsters, but as DM I'll try to minimize that problem.  So if you think about how tough a 5th level party would be, you should realize that you aren't likely to encounter a lot of 8d6 fireballs, although I make no promises 

Even though bardic music isn't that great without allies, there are some decent bard spells, and a lot of the power of the character can come from those.

That said, I was thinking about it too. It's a little tough to judge the effects of fewer actions per round vs. being higher level, especially since I don't yet know what spells you'll have.

So, it may be better to go with an 8th level bard. That gives you another attack on a full attack and more spells. Increase gold to 33k.

In doing this, of course, it gives me a little more leeway to cut loose with encounters


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok than another lvl would help bring the hp up and give me a power boost. Didn't know the lvl of the game when I asked. Thought the monsters would be around the same lvl as the character. It makes perfect sense that they are not. 

Ok than let me finish some first numbers and will post something up.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

[sblock=Jiles Du'Lamir]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Bard (favored)
Level: 8
Experience: ????
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, Elf, Dwarf, Draconic, Gobin, Giant
Deity: Oghma[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 11 +0 (01pts)
DEX: 18 +4 (10pts) [+2 from item]
CON: 12 +1 (02ts)
INT: 14 +2 (05pts)
WIS: 12 +1 (02pts)
CHA: 20 +5 (05pts) [+2 racial, +2 item, +2 level ups][/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 51 = [8d8=43 + 8 (CON)]
AC: 18 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield)
AC: 25 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Flatfooted: 20 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX)
BAB: +6/+1 = +6/+1 (Bard)
CMB: +10 = +4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item)
Reflex: +11 = +6 (base) + 4 (stat) + 1 (item)
Will: +8 = +6 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item) + 2 (trait*)
Speed: 30' 
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A
* +2 to save vs fear

Colored AC's is when wearing chainshirt and wielding shield (i.e ready for combat)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 flaming longsword(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
FULL ATTACK: +7/+2 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
Dagger(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +11 = +6 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
* +2 to one ability score - chose STR
* Medium - (no bonuses or penalties based on size)
* Normal speed - Base speed is 30 feet
* Bonus feat - chose Toughness
* Skilled - +1 skill rank at 1st level, and +1 skill rank whenever a level is gained
* Languages - Common [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bardic Knowledge
Bardic Performance
Cantrips
Countersong
Distraction
Fascinate
Inspire Courage +2
Versatile Performance
Well Versed
Inspire Competence +3
Lore Master
Suggestion
Dirge of Doom
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats&Traits]
Prof. with all simple weapons plus longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, short bow, and whip
Prof. with light armor
Prof. with all shields (except tower)
Agile Maneuvers (human bonus)
Dodge (first lvl)
Combat Expertise (3rd lvl)
Improve Disarm (5th lvl)
Second Chance (7th lvl)

Traits:
Courageous +2 to saves vs. fear
Classically Schooled +1 trait bonus to Spellcraft checks[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 75 = 48 (6/lvl from class) + 16 (INT) + 8 (human) + 3 (favored class)
Max Ranks: 8 ACP: -0(-2)
Skills:

```
Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Appraise                +6     1       3       2          +0
Bluff                   +5     0       0       5          +0
Climb                   +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Craft (woodworking)     +2     0       0       2          +0
Diplomacy              +16     8       3       5          +0
Disable Device          +10    4       0       4     -0   +2
Disguise                +5     0       0       5          +0
Escape Artist           +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Fly                     +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Handle Animal           +6     1       0       5          +0
Heal                    +1     0       0       1          +0
Intimidate              +9     1       3       5          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Engnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Geography)  +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (History)    +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Local)      +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nature)     +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nobility)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Planes)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Religion)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Linguistics             +8     3       3       2          +0
Perception             +12     8       3       1          +0
Perform    (Oratory)   +16     8       3       5          +0
Profession (Sage)       +5     1       3       1          +0
Ride                    +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Sense Motive            +5     1       3       1          +0
Sleight of Hand         +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Spellcraft              +7     1       3       2          +1
Stealth                +20     8       3       4     -0   +5
Survival                +1     0       0       1          +0
Swim                    +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Use Magic Device        +9     1       3       5          +0
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spells per Day:
Cantrips: 6
1st lvl: 5
2nd lvl: 5
3rd lvl: 3

Spells Known:

```
Cantrips             1st lvl                 2nd lvl              3rd lvl
spark           cure light wounds      cure moderate wounds   see invisiblity
mending         detect secert doors    tongues                haste
open/close      feather fall           versitile weapon       dispel magic
read magic      vanish                 ghostbane dirge
detect magic    timely inspiriation    heroism
know direction  saving finale          hold person
                touch of gracelessness
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
ITEM                                  COST    WEIGHT
+1 leather armor of shadow           4,160gp   15lb
+1 flaming longsword                 8,315gp    4lb
(mw) dagger                            302gp    1lb
belt of incredible dexterity +2      4,000gp    0lb
headband of alluring charisma +2     4,000gp    0lb 
cloak of resistance +1               1,000gp    0lb
Traveler's Outfit                       free    0lb
Bag of Holding (type 1)              2,500gp   15lb
 -- +2 chainshirt                    4,250gp    ---
 -- +2 heavy steel shield            4,170gp    --- 
 -- bedroll                              1sp    ---
 -- rope (50'hemp)                       1gp    ---
 -- torches(4)                           4cp    ---
 -- rations,trail(8days)                 4gp    ---
 -- waterskins(2)                        2gp    ---
 -- crowbar                              2gp    ---
 -- hammer                               5sp    ---
 -- pitons(4)                            4sp    ---
 -- sack,empty                           1sp    ---
 -- spade                                2gp    ---
 -- peasant's outfit                     1sp    ---
 -- mw thieve's tools                  100gp    ---
Belt Pouch                               1gp   .5lb
 -flint and steel                        1gp    0lb
 -mirror,small steel                    10gp   .5lb
 -potions cure light(x2)               100gp   .5lb
```
Treasure: 68gp 17sp 6cp Gems: none
Total weight carried: 36.5lbs
Maximum weight possible: 38-light, 76-medium, 115-heavy [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 32
Height: 5'-11"
Weight: 140lbs
Hair Color: Sandy Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Lightly complexed
Apperance: travel stained and keep up a shoddy apperance so as not to be robbed
Demeanor: jovial but reserved Jiles likes to have fun whenever possible but needs to get to know a person well before he will commit any kind of friendship.
[sblock=Background] Jiles life has been one long road leading from what  seemed one mishap to the next. If he wasn't running from Thay operatives  trying to put another notion in their scarab, he was talking his way  out of joining the Moonstars.

"Ah how long since the Year of the Unstrung harp?" he asks himself. A lot longer than he cared to remember and more years adding to the little gray starting to show in his hair.

The first roads led him from Cormyr to the Dalelands. He was what?  Sixteen or seventeen that year when he ended up with a small group of  misfits like himself and stopped a con artist and his goblin henchmen  from running a protection scam on... "What was the  name of that little villiage? Scaverdon? Scarsden? I'm not sure but it  was just a day east of Tilverton on the road to Ashabenford." 

Jiles shrugs he could find the place easy enough and new most of what he needed of the small hamlet, just not the name. "Almost the same as Granville there. Ha!" he laughs smiling. "They are all the same the world over."

Granville was just another end of another road. This one though had a  nasty ogre at the end of it. Jiles had used all his skills the day  before to best the beast. The first time he had faced ogres he wasn't  alone and his skills were not so sharp. "It was  outside Harrowdale and poor Trig, he didn't make it through that battle.  First time fighting ogres and the first time I had a companion die  before my eyes." He frowns and before anymore melancholy thoughts form he says to himself. "And it wasn't the last time for either, push on you lazy old man."

Harrowdale. Memories of that place always made Jiles smile. The Council  of Burghers had sent Jiles and his friends on a mission deep into the  Pirate Isles. It was months of travel by boat, and then island hopping  from secret cove to secret cove till they found a nasty den of thieves  that were disrupting traffic up to the MoonSea. "That ended good, least nobody died."

What happen after that? Jiles tries to sort his thoughts. "I lost a few years running errands for a bunch of idiots. That's what happened."  True for three years Jiles and his friends ventured all over for the  people of Harrowdale. They seemed to need all kinds of help with this  plight or that. "But had you not then you wouldn't be where you are today." he berates himself. "Had you not been a help then the Harpers they would have never took notice."

And they had noticed Jiles and one day they  approached him with an offer. Join them and help do some good on a  grander scale or continue to run errands for the Council. He readily  accepted and  his first assignment was a duosy to be sure. Travel to  Mount Thay, make sure they don't unleash a dark demon, and see if he  could steal the scrolls they were using for the ritual, so they can  never try it again.

"Now that I remember in full, and like it was yesterday." Jiles says hefting his pack and continuing down the hill towards Granville. "It was winter and a fresh coat of snow covered the ground. Dorn was sitting with his feet up near the fire, and I was...." (to long maybe I'll tell it a little at a time).[/sblock]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

The above doesn't mention that I spend my first three favored class points in skill ranks the next three on bonus 1st lvl spells known, and the last two on bonus second lvl spells.

HM


----------



## kinem (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks good, HM, though I haven't had time to check the details.

Have you thought about background yet? You don't have to be from Ravenloft, though you can be. It may be easier if you're not since you can use a setting you're familiar with.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

All I have done is brainstorm in connection to his stats and skills. I know he was sen to bardic college and he is a warrior poet. 

Well he is actually only a warrior when he has to be that's why the +20 stealth 

I can just be from any generic place as the background won't play to much into the game just into his personality right. Not sure of the CG alignment just yet as I don;t want him overly gruff just not really forth coming.

Will have it worked out by tonight/tomorrow I am off work the next two and can get it done.

HM


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2011)

I just noticed that you have Jiles at 36, which is middle aged. Either apply the appropriate ability modifiers or dial back that age a couple of years. (Uh oh ... if only I could dial back my own age that easily!)

Any progress on background and personality? It doesn't have to be very detailed, but there should be a bit to draw on and get things started.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 14, 2011)

Writers block and a little busy anything you can throw my way to help.

Where does the adventure start, a city, a temple, etc. So I can think of a reason to be there.

What do you want for background to help fill in holes in the adventure (normally RP holes). Like family and friends about or will this not matter.

Didn't even think of the age. I guess I could go back to say 32. I wish him to be a little older and wiser just not lose the stats have them right where I want them.

I am off work till 4:30pm tomorrow so will be around and then a busy weekend. I *will* have the background done enough to start SUN night so we are ready to start.

HM


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2011)

When the adventure starts, you have been travelling alone and come upon the small town of Granville.

If you want you can use the Forgotten Realms setting. You could be one of the Harpers - a large good-aligned organization of adventurers, headed by the famous wizard Elminster, who travel under the guise of minstrels. In that case, let's say that you had heard reports of an ogre attacking travellers in a sparsely populated region and went to investigate it; having slain the ogre, you took a different route for variety.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=Background] Jiles life has been one long road leading from what seemed one mishap to the next. If he wasn't running from Thay operatives trying to put another notion in their scarab, he was talking his way out of joining the Moonstars.

"Ah how long since the Year of the Unstrung harp?" he asks himself. A lot longer than he cared to remember and more years adding to the little gray starting to show in his hair.

The first roads led him from Cormyr to the Dalelands. He was what? Sixteen or seventeen that year when he ended up with a small group of misfits like himself and stopped a con artist and his goblin henchmen from running a protection scam on... "What was the name of that little villiage? Scaverdon? Scarsden? I'm not sure but it was just a day east of Tilverton on the road to Ashabenford." 

Jiles shrugs he could find the place easy enough and new most of what he needed of the small hamlet, just not the name. "Almost the same as Granville there. Ha!" he laughs smiling. "They are all the same the world over."

Granville was just another end of another road. This one though had a nasty ogre at the end of it. Jiles had used all his skills the day before to best the beast. The first time he had faced ogres he wasn't alone and his skills were not so sharp. "It was outside Harrowdale and poor Trig, he didn't make it through that battle. First time fighting ogres and the first time I had a companion die before my eyes." He frowns and before anymore melancholy thoughts form he says to himself. "And it wasn't the last time for either, push on you lazy old man."

Harrowdale. Memories of that place always made Jiles smile. The Council of Burghers had sent Jiles and his friends on a mission deep into the Pirate Isles. It was months of travel by boat, and then island hopping from secret cove to secret cove till they found a nasty den of thieves that were disrupting traffic up to the MoonSea. "That ended good, least nobody died."

What happen after that? Jiles tries to sort his thoughts. "I lost a few years running errands for a bunch of idiots. That's what happened." True for three years Jiles and his friends ventured all over for the people of Harrowdale. They seemed to need all kinds of help with this plight or that. "But had you not then you wouldn't be where you are today." he berates himself. "Had you not been a help then the Harpers they would have never took notice."

And they had noticed Jiles and one day they approached him with an offer. Join them and help do some good on a grander scale or continue to run errands for the Council. He readily accepted and  his first assignment was a duosy to be sure. Travel to Mount Thay, make sure they don't unleash a dark demon, and see if he could steal the scrolls they were using for the ritual, so they can never try it again.

"Now that I remember in full, and like it was yesterday." Jiles says hefting his pack and continuing down the hill towards Granville. "It was winter and a fresh coat of snow covered the ground. Dorn was sitting with his feet up near the fire, and I was...." (to long maybe I'll tell it a little at a time).[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, looks good. IC is up.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

On my way. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

Thought we had an OOC somewhere.

Don't want to fill the IC with a bunch of technical stuff and questions.

Ok first off the pictures are they from the module??? That could have been Jiles in the pic with the ghost, LOL. Second if you would put stuff from the module in quotes (like the stuff they tell you to read out loud to players) it would help greatly.

I would know what to focus on a little more importantly by knowing what came from the adventure and not had to be made on the spot because I did something backwards and new stuff needed inserted.

Ok current dilemma Jiles is pretty smart but if the ghost can sense the baby it doesn't matter where he runs to. So really the only thing I can think to do is run till he knows he has time some time to "get ready" for a fight.

Haste lasts 8 rounds. And I would say it was what three before he bolted. So given that he will be 1,200' away (terrain pending) by the time it wears off. That is a x4 run for 5 rounds. I think that might be far enough away to get ready and then set himself for the upcoming fight. Ghost can't run and at a double move it will be what several minutes till she shows up.

Now I figure this is an adventure based on having a group and them not being able to take on the ghost so they flee. I will try and do what I believe is expected of the group that would be playing. You can guide me along when I screw up majorly.

So for now unless you say otherwise I would say Jiles will run then after the spell wears off he will stop don his armor, then wait and watch. Hopefully I'll catch her with a good Perception check before she can close in. Giving me time to chat and cast spells. 

HM


----------



## kinem (Feb 5, 2011)

Quite right about OOC; I must have missed this earlier.

Yes, the pictures are from the module.

Will I indicate what elements come from the module versus what I had to make up or borrow from other sources? Most certainly not. Of course it would be helpful for your 'success' to metagame in that way, just as it would be helpful for you to peek at the module and read up on the enemies' exact weaknesses. But it would defeat the purpose of playing the game, wouldn't it?

Besides, there's really no "should" in D&D - completing the module would be cool but a D&D game goes where it goes. And this module has no shortage of possible side quests that are left to the DM to flesh out.

As to the current situation: I may have missed some obscure rule that says ghosts can't run, but I doubt it. It's true that some monsters can't run, but that is noted in their stat blocks (e.g. the 3.5 ed zombie stats). There's no general rule that undead (or constructs for that matter) can't run.

I can't tell you what would be expected to happen, but I will say that _whatever_ does happen here is unlikely to derail the module.

Jiles doesn't have time to put down (not drop, I assume!) the baby, take off his current armor (if wearing it), take out his chain shirt, and don it (even hastily).  He might not realize that, so you could try, but she might catch you in an awkward position 

If you do run, visibility is limited, so you won't see each other at some point.

You notice that now you do hear footsteps from the ghost chasing you, confirming that she became substantial before you snatched the baby away.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

I was referring to the rule for running not undead. 

PG 171:

(This assuming we are using local scale for distances and not tactical do to the haste spell.)

A character can run for a number of rounds equal to his Constitution score on a local scale without needing rest.

Undead have CON -- So I figure that means no running. But if Jiles hears footsteps when he stops than I will play it out from that.

Oh and the know what's from the module wasn't to meta game it was to keep on track, but if you say there is no way to derail the game I'll take your word for it.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 13, 2011)

Updated post...

Was wondering if to speed things along (and help with my posting) if you would think of adding HP and AC of the monsters for me.

Maybe not use it for "Boss like" - like Ghost Mama - but perhaps for other encounters. It will let me know to roll my feat or not and if I kill something I can add that to the post. As you can tell I like to fluff up a combat post when I can.

HM


----------



## kinem (Feb 14, 2011)

In 3.5 it specifically said that Con -- meant the creature could run forever.

That note has not been included in Pathfinder, but I don't know if that was an intentional change or an oversight.

Granted, undead have been nerfed in Pathfinder, losing immunity to crits for example. But I wouldn't say that "--" = "0". For most purposes "--" counts as Con 10. So I'd have to say that the Pathfinder rules don't address the issue, and are internally inconsistent because "--" is not a number. As such, I'll use the 3.5 rule.

As for letting you know AC and hp ... not going to happen.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 14, 2011)

kinem said:


> In 3.5 it specifically said that Con -- meant the creature could run forever.
> 
> That note has not been included in Pathfinder, but I don't know if that was an intentional change or an oversight.
> 
> ...




Drat LOL 

Well I could then let you roll the damage as you did that would work as well.

Sorry about forgetting the modifiers I guess 3 days and excited about the game got me flustered will remember to double check(i.e. scroll up) before going into combat. 

Will post shortly.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

All the places that the captain is mentioning in the IC. Has Jiles heard of these places or are they part of Ravenloft and thus unknown to him.

He would probably not know every town so I played off Karina, but after two or three places are mentioned he would take notice and adding that into the night sky being weird I think Jiles may know he's not in Kansas anymore.

HM


----------



## kinem (Feb 28, 2011)

Jiles has never heard of those places. (They are indeed in Ravenloft.)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

BTW I forgot Haste can be cast on other targets as you are casting it on yourself. Jiles is normally a loner. 

But if you wish the Haste would have effected Raul as well.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey kinem I was in the playing the game forum (starting another game or two) and noticed the views for the Evil Eye - IC

We have like 120 posts and over 950 views?!?  I wonder who are the lurkers are? I know of one and can guess at another - I see you lurking Scott 

But man it makes me nervous now that I know a bunch of people are following along. Want to give them a good read you know. Just found it interesting and thought you might like to know.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 7, 2011)

Hey at work (on break) right now.

I get the way you wish to handle social skills and it sounds good to me. The modifier will give the "first impression" will get modifiers up then, .

Will post up tonight but a question - Since you posted it Jiles notices that Raul is having troubles and won't be around to back him up?

Will post that he does notice.

HM


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2011)

All right.

Jiles does notice what Raul is up to. Once Raul sees which way events turn, he'll have a better idea what to do with Nikko so he could help.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2011)

Well this might take a bunch of questions to decide, but the first is...

What time of the day is it?

HM


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2011)

It's afternoon by now. You don't have a clock to go by, but based on the sun and the way it feels to you, about 4 pm. From your experiences so far, days in this place take about the same amount of time as days back home.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok I wish to use my Diplomacy skill (+16) then to gather info. Takes 1d4 hours and the topic will be Gabrielle Aderre. If you wish for some specific RPing with anyone during that time let me know I am up for that. *Note:* if it takes more than two hours Jiles would go back to meet Raul and then finish off following any leads or what not with the man in tow.

After searching will need to make a little cash so will try Perform (+16) to gain a little money during the carnival. With aid another from Raul if he is with Jiles and they will split the money.

Please go ahead and make the rolls and let me know what he finds out I will have to wait to see how much time is left and whether or not Raul is with him. Or if Raul has found anything to change the above plan.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

Wish I had a versatile computer, sorry for the long delay.

If  the woods can be reached and explored and still get back to the city  before dark then will venture today, if not early start in the morning.  Please post Jiles and Raul heading to them (and note when for me) when  you have a time for an update.

HM


----------

